# How Well Can I Run CRYSIS?



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

alrite this is my computer..


CoolerMaster Centurion C5 Case
CoolerMaster iGreen 600W PSU
Asus P5ND2-SLI Mobo
Intel Pentium 4 3.0Ghz 630+ 775 CPU
Thermaltake Big Typhoon Heatsink
4 x 512mb DDR2 4200 Corsair Ram
2 x nVidia Leadtek Winfast PX7950GT 512mb DDR3 on SLI
Western Digital 160Gb SATAll (Boot up)
Western Digital 250Gb SATAll
Creative X-Fi Extreme Music Soundcard
Benq 20" Widescreen LCD
Logitech X-530 5.1 Speakers
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Logitech G5 Lazer Mouse
LG DVD/RW DL Burner


thats everything..
i know like..official requirements haven't been released..
only estimates..
but my pc should play the game pretty good right?
im using XP SP2 aswell.
so thats DX9
i built my computer so i could play crysis half descently..
if i cant.. 
i think ill be pretty p####d off....

any ideas of an average frame rate or something? thnx.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

should be good. you can use http://www.canyourunit.com/ to test your computer to the game. Right now it's not listed.


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks. i knew about that site BUT i didnt know the site link was www.canyourunit.com .... and here i was using some big crazy link that i couldnt ever rememebr so i had to bookmark...haha... ok well you said the game will run good... which is good! what i was hoping to hear! ) thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, note that i said *should*. I have seen awesome machines that couldn't handle some of the simple games (~ 1 year old games from the time the computer is built). Spec wise you have a nice setup (though I prefer AMD to intel ) with the SLI GPUs, 4GB DDR2 of memory and the 2 hard SATA drives. Just make sure you have good air flow and all should be well.


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

lol. well it betetr run good!! i dont understand AMD's very well... like... there 3200+ runs at like.. 2.2ghz... i dont see why they dont just say an amd 2.2? idk.. yer amd confuse small simple minds ... and well i think crysis should run half decently.. i have the Thermaltake Big Typhoon heatsink and my case is alrite for cooling i think? .. i hope.. in a year or more im goin 2 rebuild a pc... the big mistale i made is i bought each part wen i had the cash.. so by the time i was done, there were Intel Core 2 Extremes out and my cpu halfed in priced and i just look like an idiot because of it. lol. so ill save up alot and ill pretty much buy one of the best CPU's, ram at like. 1066mhz istead of 533, etc etc.. but you said 4gb of ddr2? i can have heaps of ram.. but i heard its pointless having more then 2gb? until windows vista was released which chews it all up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

AMD made it 3200+ because even though the speed is 2.2GHz, it runs as fast as an Intel at 3.2GHz. Basically trying to mock them 

Ignore me about the memory  I thought you put 4GB, but you put 4x 512MB.

The more RAM you have the merrier, though Windows 32bit will only recognize up to 3GB. Windows 64bit will see it all though.


----------



## hung.n.bled (Apr 18, 2006)

well... wait so... my brother has an AMD Athlon 64 2600+ and thats ment to run as well as an intel 2.6? and yeah with games like F.E.A.R. and Battlefield 2. the game is basically unplayable with 512mb. and the extra 512 does make a huge diference! i thought 2gb of ddr2 4200 would be nice  .. for my pocket aswell!! but ok back to the CPU's.. an amd 3200+ will run as fast as an intel 3.2 .... well.. my brothers pc is alot slower then mine and mines a 3Ghz. and how does that work? like.. a 3200+ runs at 2.2 but is actually as fast as a 3.2? :S .. is that just for games or what cuz amd r ment to be the gaming chips.. i dunno.. lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i don't think you will a difference of .2 but that's how the story goes with the naming/numbering. The CPU speed is for everything. Really what you need is memory and graphics card to be the best.


----------

